# Tesco.ie Half Price Delivery til Mar 1st



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Unsure how many of you shop online for your groceries, but a small saving none the less.

You get half price delivery, from €7.50 down to €3.75

[broken link removed]

'til March 1st


----------



## marksa (26 Feb 2009)

you'd make the savings back far quicker by shopping for the basics in ALDI or LIDL. Has nobody noticed how EXPENSIVE Tesco is for the basic Fruit and Veg?


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Ok.. but some people shop in Tesco.. this coupon if for them then!

I buy my fruit and veg in a greengrocers. Far cheaper.


----------



## Guest128 (26 Feb 2009)

Noticed recently as well that Tesco veg goes bad right quick


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I've seen that the quality of their bagged stuff was awful, going rotten in no time. Stuff like potatoes, carrots - so I simply won't buy them there now.


----------



## Guest128 (26 Feb 2009)

Yep that was my experience exactly.....


----------



## marksa (26 Feb 2009)

So you could say - what is best value - a gimmic of half-price delivery (when on tesco.co.uk you can get free delivery over a certain spend) to entice people in to overpriced goods Versus overall value for money in either a grocer/butcher or value chain like ALDI/Lidl. I thought that Irish people were more savvy than that these days.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

That voucher is simply for people who chose to shop on tesco.ie

I dont, but I still posted it because there are people who do their grocery shopping online. I'm not telling you to do that, or to use the voucher, I am simply posting it for people who will use it.


----------

